# lip balm labels



## sugar bandit #2 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hello,
Was wanting to make some custom labels for lip balm tubes and had a couple questions

1. Are these tubes usually all the same diameter and length (standard sizes)?
2. If these are standard (tube sizes) what size labels work well with them?

Thank you


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I get my lip balm tube labels from amy


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

And here I thought you just used a crayon.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

riv: can you post your labels so I can see what it looks like for a lip balm?


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

alpha6 said:


> And here I thought you just used a crayon.


:scratch: for his labels or his lips :s


----------



## Jeff McGuire (Nov 18, 2005)

I get my labels from from ELements bath and body. http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/
I use the 1.67" circle for a little different look. They have Word templates available for all the labels they sell, be sure to print out a test page on regular paper and hold it up to the light behind a sheet of lables to see the alignment. They also sell tubes but I get them from SKS Bottle as their a little cheaper.


----------

